# My Egyptian Themed Vivarium. Fake rock pictures!!



## makeitandskateit (Jun 15, 2008)

So I posted a Poll to ask what theme my next vivarium should be, with the promise to post pics in stages. I'm sorry the pictures were delayed, But here is what I've done so far...

The vivarium started like this, It's a wierd design with the shelves but the company Perfecto puts them in and they're bloody hard to take out!!


















I designed my fake rock around it but it's going to be a pain to get the geckos out of their hides,
I first measured the bottom section and cut it out of a big piece of polystyrene,








Once measured and the design was drawn on the top I cut it up to make it easier to slot in to the viv,
















I then built the frame for my pyramid, it's also hollow inside and has an enterance hole in the front.

















On the righthand side there is a row of pillars and a collapsed on which helps the geckos get to the other levels/floors.








It all slotted in snuggly and at all lined up once in the vivarium...
















And the brown stuff in the vivarium is left over excavator clay that I couldn't get out, not a new form of adesive :whistling2: :lol2: :lol2:


----------



## makeitandskateit (Jun 15, 2008)

I'll start grouting tomorow!!


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

It looks really good :no1:

I wouln't really say Egyptian though, more like ruins type thing. Didn't see a pyramid or anything


----------



## makeitandskateit (Jun 15, 2008)

stephenie191 said:


> It looks really good :no1:
> 
> I wouln't really say Egyptian though, more like ruins type thing. Didn't see a pyramid or anything


Do I really suck that bad at this that my pyramid isn't even visable? Or can't you see out of those sunglasses!! LOL!!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

just one thing... 

your bit on the left with the hollow for a hide.. it looks like you've stuck it all down, is that right?


----------



## makeitandskateit (Jun 15, 2008)

Meko said:


> just one thing...
> 
> your bit on the left with the hollow for a hide.. it looks like you've stuck it all down, is that right?


 no, not stuck down, it slides upwards. If your thinking about getting the geckos out of the hide, it's pretty straight-forward.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

lol no, i was thinking about how you'd grout inside it.


----------



## scalez (Apr 24, 2009)

it looks really good so far !


----------



## axorozzas (Aug 16, 2008)

I see you have a gerbilarium there! I'm making mine into a paludarium. Seemed more sensible, but then that's my opninion.


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

looks good


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

looks awesome! i can see the pyramid:lol2:


----------



## OliWilding (May 30, 2008)

I would say more of an aztec theme


----------



## reptiles_galore (Aug 13, 2008)

looking good, cant wait to see finished product
Dave


----------



## paulab (Mar 26, 2009)

Looking good but some people soil them :lol2: when they start painting or will you be using sand?


----------



## danielle101 (May 8, 2008)

Looking Good...


----------



## gameover (Apr 7, 2009)

Wish I had thought about doing an Egyptian theme for my next viv, but I have already started a medieval theme; just have to make an Egyptian theme for my next viv:2thumb:


----------



## makeitandskateit (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks for all the nice comments!! Yes it's a gerbilarium style viv, so it's hard to fit most designs around the levels.


----------



## makeitandskateit (Jun 15, 2008)

gameover said:


> Wish I had thought about doing an Egyptian theme for my next viv, but I have already started a medieval theme; just have to make an Egyptian theme for my next viv:2thumb:


Sounds cool!! Is it for a dragon species? If so I can see were you got the theme from !!:lol2:


----------



## polecatlass (Aug 26, 2008)

Looks good to me....what are you covering the white stuff with?


----------



## dgreenway2005 (May 4, 2009)

i like the vivarium, the ledges are superb for climbing


----------



## makeitandskateit (Jun 15, 2008)

I'm covering the polystyrene with tile grout.


----------



## lil_jo84 (Sep 6, 2008)

Any updates? Interested to see where this is going as it looks superb


----------



## JotnJosie (Apr 16, 2009)

looking really good keep us updated


----------



## makeitandskateit (Jun 15, 2008)

sorry for the dellay, I won't be finnishing this soon...


----------

